# Cute/Favorite Video Game Kids



## Zanessa (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone see some cute kids from video games? Who are your favorites? Who are your least favorites? 

Favorite:
Jodie 








Least Favorite:
All the kids that hate Jodie
Including that kid who was rubbing snow in her face >_< 


So, how about you?


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 6, 2013)

What an odd thread.

I guess my favorite is Sherry Birkin from Resident Evil 2.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 6, 2013)

Now I sound like a creeper...
But I mean.. you know.. kids in a video game are sorta cute and helpful sometimes.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 6, 2013)

*busts through wall*
View attachment 16835
this kid omf he's such a little nerdlet and i love him
i would rant about him but i'll spare you my wrath and leave everyone to wonder why he is one of my favorite kids/favorite video game characters period
(razputin aquato from psychonauts)


----------



## Ricano (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know if I'd consider Ellie from the Last of Us a kid, but she's my favorite youngun in a video game.
Such a strong and happy character in a bleak world.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 7, 2013)

The Great Mizuti from Baten Kaitos.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 7, 2013)

Ness and Lucas from the Mother series. They're BFFs 4 lyfe and the dumb site will not let me post the smallest pic of them, so

http://dreager1.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/ness5.jpg


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 14, 2013)

probably pearl fey from ace attorney and lucas from mother.

also do 'flashback' characters count?? if so, then add young athena cykes (aa), kay faraday (also from ace attorney) and lynne from ghost trick.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmmm Either Ellie from the last of us or Luke from the professor Layton games. Ellie is so positive and the game really made you love her as one of your own. Watching her "grow up"  was bittersweet and then at the end of the game...omg how could you not feel the same as Joel...

There is also Luke from the Professor Layton games. I really love puzzles so he became my favorite puzzle kid lol


----------



## Olikuma (Nov 17, 2013)

Easy. Clementine from The Walking Dead. I was so protective of her.

Ellie from The Last of Us is a close second.


----------



## Heir (Nov 18, 2013)

Lucas from mother 3, most definitely :B


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't really think of any, but possibly the baby versions of the Mario characters.


----------



## chillv (Nov 21, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## radical6 (Nov 21, 2013)

I WAS GOING 2 SAY JODIE TOO WHEN I SAW THIS JODIE is the best great minds think alike


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 21, 2013)

I don?t know if she counts as a kid, but Yuffie from Final Fantasy VII. She always cracks me up.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2013)

My favorite is the Skull *Kid*.


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 3, 2013)

Favorite kids in games off the top of my head (in no particular order. Except Karol. Karol is #1):

1. Karol Capel from tales of Vesperia. http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20081020210158/aselia/images/2/22/Karol.jpg

Look how adorable he is! I'm only a few hours into the game and I just wanna cuddle the life out of him.

2. Relm Arrowny from Final Fantasy VI. http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120724221422/finalfantasy/images/5/5d/200px-Ff6relmart.JPG

She's the first video game kid I ever saw. And she's a painter. She might not be one of the best characters but as I kid I adored her.

3. Hiro from Digimon World (the protagonist) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's from the only good Digimon Game I've ever played. He's awesome. xD

4. Eiko Carol from Final Fantasy IX http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...lfantasy/images/f/fc/Eiko_Carol_character.jpg

She's a bit annoying at first with her crush on the main character but over all she's pretty sweet and awesome. Plus she's so much a better character than the female lead.

5. Genis Sage from tales of Symphonia. http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090302175059/aselia/images/f/f6/Genis_artwork.jpg

Look how cute that little Black Mage is. HOW CAN YOU NOT WANT TO CUDDLE HIM.

6. Vivi Ornitier from Final Fantasy IX. http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ntasy/images/2/2d/Vivi_Ornitier_character.jpg

His story is so sad. You just wanna give him hugs to make him feel better!

7. Hope Estheim from Final Fantasy XIII. http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111029021522/finalfantasy/images/0/03/Hope_Estheim.png

He needs so many hugs. The poor kid lost his mom and has to travel with the guy who couldn't save her! And that guy also happens to be Snow. The poor, poor kid.


----------



## Kip (Dec 5, 2013)

My favorites have to be Lucas & Ness From MOTHER/EarthBound, and Villager from Animal Crossing.


----------



## emeraldfox (Dec 5, 2013)

crow from fragile dreams!


----------

